# Summer Comp!



## LemonCuberIGuess (Jun 5, 2017)

Just a random thing ill be doing over the summer.
Used the Mark 2 Scrambler for everything except skewb.
Events: 2-7, Skewb, Pyra, Mega, Clock, Squan, 3x3 OH, FMC, Muilti and 3 BLD
2x2 Round 1
1.F' R2 U F2 U' F R
2.F2 R U R F2 U R2 U
3.R U' R' F R2 U' R2 U2
4.F2 U2 F' U R' U F R2
5.U' R U F U' F2 R F2 R U2

3x3 Round 1
1.D L2 D2 R2 F2 U F2 U' R2 F2 U2 F' R F' D' U' L' U2 B' D2 R'
2.D2 F2 D' F2 U2 F2 R2 U' R2 U2 B U' F' L' U R D L2 R'
3.R2 B' D2 F' D2 L2 F L2 D2 F' R' D2 U' B2 L R' U B2 D2 R
4.D2 B2 D F2 R2 U' R2 U L2 F2 L' F2 R D' B2 U' F' L D B R
5.L2 D F U2 R' B2 D2 B' L2 U L F2 D2 R F2 L2 F2 U2 B2 D2 L'

4x4 Round 1
1. Uw2 Rw B2 F Rw D Rw U2 Fw' U Fw' U2 Fw D2 Rw Fw' U2 Fw' L' D2 L' R B2 Rw Uw2 L D Uw2 R2 F D L2 U L Rw' R2 Fw' Rw2 Uw' Rw2
2. Uw' B Fw Uw' R' U2 R' F' R' U2 Fw' F' Rw' R' B' L2 U L' Rw2 Uw' U R' B2 Fw2 U' L' Rw R2 Uw' Fw2 L2 Rw Fw L Rw U2 B2 Fw F2 Rw2
3. Uw Fw' L' D2 Uw U' F' U2 B' Fw Rw R2 F2 Rw' Uw' L2 F2 L' Rw' D2 F2 U2 L D2 U' B' Fw F D Uw L2 Rw' F2 D2 Fw' R Fw' F Rw2 U
4. F Uw2 L2 R Uw B F2 Rw' Fw2 R2 B F' L B Uw2 B2 U Rw F2 Uw B2 D L B' Fw F' Rw R Uw' L2 Fw F R B R' U2 B2 Uw L R2
5. B Uw B2 D2 Uw' L Rw Fw' F' L2 R U' L R' B Fw2 F U B2 Uw B' D U2 B' L R2 D2 F' Uw B F2 Uw' U2 F2 Uw' U B2 L Fw' Uw

5x5 Round 1
1. Rw R2 Fw2 L2 Uw' Fw2 F' L Bw' U Lw B' Fw2 F' Rw' U Bw2 Fw' Dw' Rw2 F Lw F Uw2 U' L' Uw U' Fw D Uw2 R' Uw Lw Dw' Fw Rw2 B' Bw' Uw2 U' Fw L' Rw R' Dw2 Fw2 F' R' B L D' F U2 R Fw' Dw U Rw2 D
2. Bw2 Fw D Bw F Dw' L2 Lw2 Rw U' Fw' Lw Bw' Rw Bw R Dw Uw' B' Lw' Dw' Uw2 L2 R F2 U2 Lw2 Fw' F2 R' D2 R2 Dw Fw' Rw' R D2 Rw D2 Dw2 Fw' L2 Rw2 Dw Lw Dw' Uw2 U L2 Dw' L F2 L' Bw2 F Uw F' U R2 U2
3. Lw Uw2 U2 L2 Lw' Rw' R' U B R Fw2 F2 L' Fw' F2 Lw' F' Rw R' D Bw F2 Uw' R' Bw2 Rw D2 Uw2 R2 Bw' F D' L' B' U B F' Lw' Uw2 B U Lw' Dw2 Uw' Fw' U2 L2 Lw2 Rw2 B2 Dw2 Uw2 B' Bw' F Uw Lw2 Rw' R2 Dw'
4. Dw' B' Lw2 F' L' R' Bw Fw U' Rw F R Dw' B F2 R' B2 Lw B Lw' Dw U' Rw2 Fw' L Rw2 Uw Fw Uw Rw Dw' Rw Dw2 U' L2 Lw Rw B2 Lw' D2 Dw2 F' Rw2 Dw2 Lw2 Dw F' Rw' F2 R F' D2 R' Bw Fw' Dw U' L Lw' Rw
5. Lw' R U Lw R' Fw L Lw R' Uw2 L2 Rw' Bw' Fw Rw2 Bw2 Fw D Lw' Rw2 Bw' Dw' F R B2 Dw Uw U2 Lw2 F' U B Lw2 Rw2 D B2 L2 Rw2 Bw' F L' Bw2 R F' Uw2 Rw2 Dw2 Uw2 Bw' Dw L' Lw2 R2 Uw2 U' Bw F2 Lw' Rw2 Dw'

6x6 Round 1
1. L 2D' 3U2 2B2 U2 R' B L 3F' 2F' 3R2 2D B' 3F' D' B' 3R 2R 2D2 2L 2F' 2L2 R B U R2 F' L2 2R2 2U 2L R' U B R 2B' 2R 3U2 2U2 2F' R' B L 2B2 2F' R' 2B2 U' 2B L' R' 3F 2L 3R' R2 2B 2F 3U 2U U' B R' 2U2 2L2 3F L2 D' 3R' D' 3U
2. 2B2 3U2 L D2 2B2 2U' 2B2 3U 2L2 3U2 2U 2R B D' 3U2 U2 2R' R' 2B F D 3U 3F' 2R U' B' R' U' 2R2 3F2 L2 B U F L2 2B2 2F L2 2B U' 2L2 2R2 2F2 L 3R2 2F' 2L F' 3U 2L2 D2 3U 3R 2D' 3U B F 2R2 2U R B2 3U' 2U2 F' 3R 2R D L' 3F' 2R2
3. 2D' U2 L' D' 2L R D' 2D2 F 3U 3R 2F' L R 2F L' 2D 2U2 U2 2B2 2F L2 R2 D2 2B2 3U2 B' 3F 2L 3R2 D' 2D2 2U' U' B F' 2D' 2B' L' 2U2 B2 2B2 3F' 2F' F' 2R 2U' B 2B' 3F 2L 3R R F' 2L D' F' 3R 2F' D' F' L' 3R' B 3F' 2U U B' 2D 3F2

7x7 Round 1
1. 3D2 3R' D' 3U' 2B 3F' 3D2 L' 2F' 3R2 R' F2 2D' U 2F' 2U B' 2U' 2B D 3D 3U F 2R2 2B' 3F' 2U2 U2 B' F' U R' 3D' 2L' 2B 2L2 D 2U2 B' 3D' L' 3R 3U 3L' 2U U' 3B2 R' F2 2U 3R' R B 2F2 2L' B2 2L2 2F 2L' 3B' 2D U F' 2R2 2B R' 2U2 U2 3F2 3D 2B L 2L2 2R 2U B' 2L 3L 3R2 2R' B' R 3U' 3F' 3U2 U L 2L' 3R2 2R2 3U' 3R R2 F' 2U' F 2D2 2L' 3L U2
2. 3F' 3L2 2D' 3R2 2R2 2D 3F2 2L2 3B' D 2L2 F' R2 2D' 3D' 3F 2D' B 3B L' 2R2 F U' B R2 2F2 2D F 3R' D2 2D 3B2 D 3U 2L 3D2 2U2 2B' 2R 2B 2R' D 2D 3U F2 2R 3D 2U F' 2R' 2U' 2B 2D' 3D R' 2U2 2L2 3R' B2 2F2 R U L2 3U' 2L2 2D' U' 2L 3U B' 2L 3L 3D L2 2L' 3R 3F2 3L2 3R2 3D2 3B2 2R2 2D 3D' 3B' D' 3U2 F' 3D 3R' 2U2 2L R' D2 3F R' 3F 2D2 3D' 3F
3. 2B 2D2 L' 2R2 D' F 2D 2B2 D' 2D 2U' 2B 3F' 2D2 U' 2F 2R 3D2 3L2 U' 3F 3L2 3R' 3B2 L' 2D' U2 B' 3D 2U' U' 2B' 3U 2L' 3L' R' 3D' F 2L 2B2 2F2 2D' 3F 2U F' 3D 3L' 3D' U 2L2 3L D' R' 2U2 F2 2L2 D' 3U' 2L 2R2 3F 2R2 2D U' 3B2 3D 2F' 2D2 3D2 3U L 2L' D2 3U' 2U 2F2 3U2 2R2 2B 2U2 3R R2 3F' 2F2 3U2 2U2 L2 3D' 3F2 2F2 L' 2L' 3L2 3R' R2 D 3U U' R 2B2

Megaminx Round 1
1. R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
2. R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
3. R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
4. R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
5. R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

Clock Round 1
1. [UU/dd] U4' d' [dU/dU] U5 d [dd/UU] U2 d3' [Ud/Ud] U5 d5 [dU/UU] U3' [Ud/UU] U3' [UU/Ud] U4 [UU/dU] U4 [UU/UU] U5' [dd/dd] d' [dd/Ud]
2. [UU/dd] U5 d5 [dU/dU] U4' d4' [dd/UU] U3' d2' [Ud/Ud] U5 d3' [dU/UU] U3' [Ud/UU] U3 [UU/Ud] U [UU/dU] U2' [UU/UU] U2' [dd/dd] d [dU/dd]
3. [UU/dd] U2 d5' [dU/dU] U4 [dd/UU] U6 d3' [Ud/Ud] U5 d3 [dU/UU] U6 [Ud/UU] U2' [UU/Ud] U5 [UU/dU] U5 [UU/UU] [dd/dd] d [Ud/UU]
4. [UU/dd] U d' [dU/dU] U5' d6 [dd/UU] U4 d3' [Ud/Ud] U3 d4 [dU/UU] U' [Ud/UU] U6 [UU/Ud] U2' [UU/dU] U5 [UU/UU] U4 [dd/dd] d4 [UU/dd]
5. [UU/dd] U4' d4 [dU/dU] U6 d2' [dd/UU] U' d2 [Ud/Ud] U3' d' [dU/UU] U2 [Ud/UU] U6 [UU/Ud] U3' [UU/dU] U3' [UU/UU] U4' [dd/dd] d4 [dU/UU]

Square 1 Round 1
1. (-2, 0) / (3, 0) / (5, -4) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 0) / (0, -3) / (-3, -2) / (-4, -4) / (4, 0) / (6, 0)
2. (0, 5) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (-2, -2) / (3, -3) / (-1, 0) / (0, -3) / (4, 0) / (-4, -1) / (0, -2) / (4, -2) / (-4, -1) / (-2, 0)
3. (4, 0) / (-1, -4) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-1, 0) / (-4, -2) / (4, -4) /
4. (-5, 6) / (5, -4) / (4, -5) / (0, -3) / (-3, -3) / (0, -1) / (-3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-4, -2)
5. (1, 0) / (-4, -4) / (-3, 0) / (1, -2) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (3, -1) / (-3, -3) / (-1, -2) / (-2, 0) / (4, 0) / (6, -4)

Pyraminx Round 1
1. U' R' B' U R L' B' R' r' u'
2. R' B L B U B' L' l' r
3. L B R' B R' U' B' r' u'
4. U R' B U' L' U B U' l' r b
5. R' U R' L B U' B' L' l' r'

FMC Attempt 1
1.U' R2 L2 U' B U' L2 D R2 L2 U2 R L2 D2 F2 L' D2 R D2

3x3 MuiltiBLD
1.D B2 U2 R2 D L2 B2 F2 R2 U' F' R' B2 R B' F' L B2 U'
2.B2 D2 L2 B2 L2 D B2 D' B2 U2 R2 F' U R' B2 D' U' R2 B F2 R'
3.F2 U2 L2 D2 F R2 F' L2 B' R2 F2 R D F2 U R2 B' R' F' R' D'
4.B2 L2 F2 D2 L2 B' R2 F' L2 D2 F' D L F U' B' D2 U2 L' D R
5.F B' L' F' B' R2 D L2 B' R' U R2 F2 D R2 D' B2 D' R2 L2 U
6.D F2 B' U R' B' R' L' D F R2 B2 U D R2 B2 U2 F2 U' L2 U'
7.F2 D2 R2 D L2 R2 F2 D' L2 U R F R' U' B' D B L' B' R2 F'
8.D B2 F2 D2 B2 D' L2 D' R2 U' R B' F U' R F2 L' U' L2 D2
9.B2 F2 L2 F2 D' B2 D2 U R2 D' U2 R' D' B' F2 D2 R2 D L B
10.L2 D F2 U2 F2 U' B2 L2 B2 R2 U B F2 U R U F' D' U2 L2
11.R' U' L' U' B R' U' R F R F2 R2 D R2 F2 D F2 B2 U2 R2 L2
12.D' F2 D L2 D F2 D U2 F2 D U' L B' R B L' F' D' R2 F
13.L2 D B2 U' R2 B2 U' R2 B2 L2 U2 R B D' L D U2 L2 R' B R
14.U2 F U2 F2 R2 B L2 F' R2 D2 F' D U' R B' L R' F2 R' D U2
15.F2 D' R L' D' R2 L2 D' L2 B' L2 U' B2 D' L2 D F2 U' B2 U2 B2
16. L' F2 L2 F2 R' F2 R' D2 R D2 R B L2 D R D2 B2 D B2 L'
17.F2 D' B2 D' L2 R2 B2 D' L2 R2 U2 F U B' D2 U L' R2 U R F'
18.U' L D2 B L2 F' B2 D' L U' L2 F2 L2 B2 D2 B2 L' U2 R D2 F2
19.F U L U2 B R' F2 L' F R' L2 U2 B2 L B2 R L2
20.U' F2 R2 F2 R2 D' U2 B2 D' L2 U' F' D F2 R' U L B2 D' R F2

OH Round 1
1. L2 B2 L2 R2 B R2 U2 F2 D2 U2 B' L D2 R F L' D' R2 D2 F U
2. D2 U2 B2 R2 F L2 F L2 F L2 D' F2 L' R B' R B2 F' R
3. B2 U R2 D' B2 D2 F2 D2 R2 U B2 L D' L2 D2 U' F R D' B' D'
4. U2 F U' D' F L' D2 L B' L F U' F2 U' R2 B2 L2 F2 U2 D' L2
5. F2 D2 B L2 B U2 F' U2 L2 R2 F D' F2 L F' U2 R U' R B2

Skewb Round 1
1. R U' L' U' R B' L U R'
2. B L' U' L' R U R' B'
3. U' L' B R' B' U' L' U' L'
4. B' R' B' U R U B U' R U'
5. R' B' U' L U B' U' B

3BLD Round 1

1. D L2 B2 D' R2 U F2 U' B2 L2 D B U' R' B' R' B L' R' B2 U'
2. D' U2 B2 L2 B2 R2 U B2 L2 U' F2 R' F R2 B2 R2 U2 B R' F' D'
3. B' L2 B U2 L2 U2 L2 R2 F2 D2 B' R U' B L2 R2 U' R F' D2 F2


Please post times and averages in replies.


----------



## LemonCuberIGuess (Jun 5, 2017)

My Times:
2x2:
1. 5.12 
2. 4.13 
3. 4.83 = 4.70 Meh.
4: (3.97)
5. (5.36)

3x3:
1. 23.89 
2. 23.72 
3. 21.18 = 22.94 Terrible. I average sub 20.
4. (18.69) 
5. (25.39)
Ill add more when i do them


----------



## CrystallineCuber (Jun 21, 2017)

3x3:
1:22.15, (1:35.58), (1:10.99), 1:17.81, 1:25.62
Ao5: 1:22.43 (1:21.86 trimmed)


----------



## Malkom (Jun 21, 2017)

3x3: 10.92 almost PB lol
10.62, 11.96, (12.73), 10.17, (10.16)

4x4: 55.42 I really need to practice
57.47, (47.34), (1:02.79), 55.25, 53.51

5x5: 1:44.61
1:51.70, 1:35.88, (2:00.80), 1:46.23, (1:35.86)

OH: 21.25
(23.73), (17.25), 20.55, 20.66, 22.53

mega: 1:01.11 meh
59.27, (1:05.68), 1:03.72, (58.08), 1:00.33


----------



## Rcuber123 (Jun 22, 2017)

FMC: 24 HTM



Spoiler



(D B2 D' L2) / (4/4) 222 block
(B' R B R2) / (4/8) 223 block
(B L' D2 L D' R' B R) / (8/16) ab3e

Skeleton: R' B' # R D L' D2 L B' R2 B' R' B L2 D B2 D'

Insert at #: L2 U2 R2 B U2 L2 D2 F/ (8/24) solve last 3 edges

Final solution R' B' L2 U2 R2 B U2 L2 D2 F R D L' D2 L B' R2 B' R' B L2 D B2 D'


----------



## LegendaryMJS (Jul 3, 2017)

3x3: Ao5: 17.92(Decent Average)
1. (20.19)
2. (15.37)
3. 18.71
4. 19.61
5. 15.44

4x4: Ao5: 1:15.55
1. (1:11.46)
2. 1:19.30
3. 1:12.15
4. 1:15.21
5. (1:20.68)

3x3 OH: Ao5: 50.88(So close to sub 50)
1. 50.25
2. (57.90)
3. 54.13
4. (43.24)
5. 48.27

Pyraminx: Ao5: 23.13(I think it's sad that I am faster in 3x3 than Pyraminx, am switching over from LBL to the Oka method. Times are quite sketchy.)
1. (19.16)
2. 24.14
3. (25.74)
4. 25.46
5. 19.79

2x2: Ao5: 10.64(Decent for Beginner's Method?..)
1. 11.32
2. (11.89)
3. (9.62)
4. 10.35
5. 10.26


----------

